# Lake Ashtabula



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone fish Ashtabula? I was just curious if they still had the good perch population there? I remember going there about 15-20 years ago and catching hundreds of perch out of the boat. They bit on anything. I don't think there was a limit on them at that time either... Is it still a productive lake?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing isn't very good on ashtray. Albeit some days you can get into them, but thats how it goes on 99% of lakes. I'm talking walleyes and perch.

If ya want bullheads, this is the lake for you.


----------



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I remember catching some huge bullheads out of there.

So did they have bad winter kills or was there just too much pressure? It was unbelievable when we were up there... of course that was a long time ago...


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Not exactly sure. I've fished the lake for proly 7 years and had mixed luck. Sometimes fishing CAN be good, but most the time it isn't! I don't think the NDGF really has a stocking effort for the lake. Lotsa water with few fish=slow fishing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brad -

You keep tellin' em that! Those of us who do fish Ashtabula thank you! 

We did well on perch last summer. First time they made an appearance in good numbers in two years. Lots of nice 10-inch fish, complimented the walleyes beautifully.

Try spinners and bottom bouncers just like you would for eyes along weedlines and transition areas.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

NJS, I think I told you I got a cabin at Katie Olsons. I guess my definition of good may vary from others. When I hear people talk about perch, instantly pictures of 2+lbers from DL enter my brain. I'm not all that into perch fishing either I guess.

I just offer my honest opinion.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I used to fish there alot a couple of years ago. It was pretty good. We used to catch a lot of perch off of shore. I went there last summer and didn't catch anything.


----------



## Walleye fisher2 (May 6, 2005)

I have been fishing on Ashtabula for 2 years and only cought 1 perch. Does any one know where to fish for walleyes. I have been told to fish cougar Bay and still never cought any. Any infor would be nice


----------

